# What is she doing?



## LSCHLEG90 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have noticed my female molly doing this several times with 3 different males in my tank. They do a rolling motion with their bodies. She isnt chasing them or doing anything I would consider aggressive. They almost look like they're playing. Is this some sort of mating???


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

probably were mating. Live beareres have intercourse rather than just spawning and fertilizing eggs like other fish do. The male has a gonopodium that is similar to a penis. 

And there ends fishie sex ed 101


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lmao summer..your coming a long way in this hobby...that was something i didnt know..

Rick


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, they were definitely getting frisky. Keep an eye out for babies in about 30 days.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

Yea, it's some sort of mating dance / display, not actual mating, but I often see the females doing it to other females, and they get really competitive with it too. I think they're saying something like this:

'look how pretty I am!' 'No, look at me! I'm prettier, I have bigger fins' 'Pfft' nip, nip, bite! ;3


----------

